# Another European mount thread....how much?



## dods2403 (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright so I completed the below mount after I shot my MO deer during last years season. Since this was my first deer from the ground with a bow, I wanted to do something a little different from the rest of my Euros. Since I have access to a corian CMM, I decided to try out something a little different. The background is a .25" piece of black corian cut out in the shape of MO. I think it gives great contrast between the skull and the wall and is a little added touch to the whole overall mount.

Now my question is, if you could get any background you wanted done (within reason of course), and obvioulsy the Euro mount, how much would you pay? 

Im thinking of possibly doing this for people next season and use the money exclusively to save for a hunt or a lease in 2010

Let me know what you think of this idea, good or bad?? (sorry for the pic size)


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

it looks okay, but i think euro's my self look better just by them self, at most maybe a trophy, looking board behind them, but still not painted black. just one guys opinion.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

you could prob make, resonably, around $40-$60 a piece....


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a guy going to alaska to hunt kodiak island for sitka deer.... can you do the island in wood ?


----------



## xtrembowhntr (Jan 27, 2004)

i get about $150 for cleaning the skull and a hand made hardwood base. if you can get the material free or cheap, its all what your time is worth i guess...


----------



## xtrembowhntr (Jan 27, 2004)

another...


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

xtrembowhntr said:


> i get about $150 for cleaning the skull and a hand made hardwood base. if you can get the material free or cheap, its all what your time is worth i guess...


Nice base.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I get 125.00 for skull cleaning and cherry plaque


----------

